# What would you do?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay this was on my sisters lab board. This person has a cleaning lady that comes in twice a week to clean. Well the other day this person dicovered that the cleaning lady had taken a cookie ( A Newmans Own Oreo Cookie) and had eaten half of it and then forgot the other half on the dresser in an upstairs bedroom. This person went on about this as if the cleaning lady had taken something like the silver or a necklace. This thread went on for 9 pages and was finally locked. 

I wondered what we had to say about this topic. What do you think about the cleaning lady having a cookie?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If I could afford a cleaning lady, she could eat as many cookies as she wanted. Thank God I have better things to worry about.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I think maybe the person's problem was the point of the whole thing.....If the cleaning lady would take a cookie w/out asking, what else would she take????? It could have been a test to see if she could get away with it.....or she could have just wanted a cookie......... Personally if I am paying you to come clean my house, and you go into my kitchen take my food and contribute to the mess, it tells me something about your cleaning skills.....LOL....:hammer: I don't think I would make a big deal about it, but I may watch her a little closer for a while.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to agree If I could afford a cleaning lady who cares what she eats lol but I would be mad that she wasn't doing her job to well if she left it laying on the dresser lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

first off i wouldnt trust leaving someone alone in my house having free range to everything!!!! but if someone does have one i would expect the claining person to bring their own food!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah the cleanin lady is there to clean thats it. i would rather clean my own mess if i had the money or not, hard work is good for the soul


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Having a cookie is fine, but leaving half of it, no way. 

If she's going to start something, she has to finish it, LOL. I'd give her a verbal warning, and advise her that she has a written warning as the next step.... damn, I've been working in a corporate environment too damn long.... LMAO.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

:rofl: i hear ya third step TERMINATION lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I spend every day of my life in million dollar homes and I wont even use their toilets let alone take a cookie. Thats what mcdonalds are for. Its a trust thing that if its broken its over. as hired help, snobby people look at it as a gift to let you through the door and never even offer a glass of water. Mike Ditka brews us up a cool BBQ when we work at his house though!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd beat her cookie stealing ass! Just kidding. Anyone I'd leave in my house alone would be welcome to chow down but I don't like food out of the kitchen so that part would not be cool.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I;m glad to see that we are more reasonible than lab people. My question was tho did the cleaning actually take the cookie or when she was picking up stuff find and set it down and forgot to throw it away. Since no was home to actually witness her taking the cookie you have to wonder if she did. 

I for one would set out a plate of cookies for the cleaning lady, gardener or who came over to keep my house looking nice. I have made coffe for the pulmmers and the furance guy. I share the chicken eggs with the propane guy.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i never thought of that, i just assumed that she took it and ate half. however, i was taught if it's not yours don't touch it!!! i like how mikado treats people that goes into his home. i was brought up that anyone that comes in your home you treat with respect and like a friend. just my thoughts.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I for one would set out a plate of cookies for the cleaning lady, gardener or who came over to keep my house looking nice. I have made coffe for the pulmmers and the furance guy. I share the chicken eggs with the propane guy.


When I moved to my house in '03 we were grilling some meat, and when the Directv guys showed up and hooked us up, I offered them some tacos with jalapenos, didn't think they would accept them, but hell yeah, and they loved them too, LOL. And as for any other worker, i.e: roto rooter guy, etc. I always offer them a beer.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't have a lot of "hired help" in my house, but I always offer them something. There were some Mormons we couldn't get rid of a few years ago because they knocked on the door at supper so I offered them some spaghetti. My mom was like, "Why did you do that?"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think a cookie is a bid deal. I eat cookies all the time lol, the lady I clean for knows it tho, I can eat or drink anything I want lol.. But still its just a cookie. Just because someone steals a cookie doesn't mean they would rob you blind.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

How do they know she didn't bring the cookies with her in a ziplock baggie?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cause it was ahigh end cookie a Newman's Own Choclotae Chip Cookie that the clean lady would not be able to afford. I think they need to pay her more.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Cause it was ahigh end cookie a Newman's Own Choclotae Chip Cookie that the clean lady would not be able to afford. I think they need to pay her more.


? Maybe she sells weed on the side ? LOL 

Just kidding. They must be expensive, I've never heard of them. I know they use the Newman's ranch dressing at McDonald's and it sucks!!

I'm with you, give the cleaning lady a raise!!


----------

